# Ammonia poisoning- what should I get?



## lemonpebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

Lately, I've noticed some symptoms of ammonia poisoning in my brother's fish like how he's beginning to turn red around the gills and constantly going to the surface for air, but he still swims around being curious. So since we couldn't get supplies until today, we've been doing a 50% water change almost every other day this whole week. Today, we're going to the pet store to get him a filter and heater and give him a 100% water change, but what can I get to help his ammonia poisoning and how do I use it? (He also lives in a 2.75 gallon we use dechlorinator)


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm not sure there is a cure for the ammonia burns. I'm not sure though. I think the regular water changes is the best you can do. You might want to get a water test kit. I have one from API for ammonia. I use fairly regularly to make sure I'm not hurting my fish. 

You may want to PM Old Fish Lady if no one responds to this question. She might know if there is some sort of cure for the ammonia burn. Perhaps aquarium salt or tannins. I really don't know. I wish I could be more help!


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

i know that some AQ salt would help. it soothes their gills. other than clean water, there really isnt much you can do, except wait for it to heal over. depending on the damage its done to the gills the fish could potentially end up with scarred gills, and you may see it breathe more often at the surface rather than getting oxygen through water. its not to say that he isnt gonna have an aweseome life, however, since he IS a labyrinth fish.. i have one fish that had ammonia burns due to petsmart care, and since hes healed hes always breathing slightly harder than the other one. BUT, hes a happy little fish, so eager to get his noms.  hope this helps.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You'll want to use aquarium salt. Do you have live plants in your tank? If not, you can treat your brother's fish right in the tank. Take a bit of tank water and dissolve 2 1/2 tsps of aquarium salt, then pour that into the tank. Change 100% of the water every day and keep adding the salt for 5 days. If you don't see any improvement, continue adding salt for another 5 days.

If you do have live plants or to make it easier, you can treat the fish in a smaller QT tank, such as the cup he came in from the pet store or even a barebottom 1g fishbowl. Just be sure it's heated. Same deal, it's 1 tsp per gallon. If you treat the fish in a small cup, then get a 1g jug and make up the salt mixture and pour some into the cup. Float it in his tank so he stays warm.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

^+1

To help the soft tissue in his gills recover you can add API Stress Coat or Kordon's Fish Protector. Do NOT use Ammonia removing chemicals, just keep up on your water changes. Also, don't use salt for more than 10 days. Is his tank heated?

Hope he feels better soon


----------



## lemonpebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

I got him a new filter and he seems to be doing better! We couldn't get a heater for him (couldn't find any for a small tank) but now we keep him in the warmest room in the house. We gave him a 100% water change but the petshop was out of aquarium salts D: But I'm curious, what would've happened if I had used Ammonia removing chemicals?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ammonia removing chemical don't really remove ammonia at all. Instead they bind it to a different chemical, turning it into ammonium which is less toxic to fish but still not good for them and potentially deadly in large quantities. This can be misleading because you think you have no ammonia but in reality, it's still building up, just in a different form.


----------



## lemonpebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

Ah, thanks! My friend actually recommended this site to me if my fish were to have any problems when I first got my betta and her words have proven true! After we got him a new filter he's more active (although he still hasn't eaten, but I've heard it's normal for new fish) and seems to look better healthier all together! Thank you guys so much!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're welcome, we're always glad to help a betta and a betta owner in need. I feel like leaving little business cards tucked next to all the betta cups at pet stores. The owners all seem to end up here anyway because of the lousy advice pet store employees give them.


----------



## lemonpebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

Agreed! On my last trip to the petco I saw an employee recommending a teeny gallon tank with a divider to a mom with her two kids who wanted bettas! I would've told the family that the tank was too small for one betta, let alone two but they wouldn't have taken me seriously on the fact that I'm just a high schooler....


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Trust me, they don't listen to you even when you AREN'T a high schooler. Unless you're wearing the store uniform, your advice generally gets ignored.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's why I wear my scrubs when I go to pet stores >.> people actually listen to you when you look professional...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> That's why I wear my scrubs when I go to pet stores >.> people actually listen to you when you look professional...


Smart.  Maybe if I fake an SPCA badge or something . . .


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

tidbit on aquarium salt and planted tanks

Use a little less every day because you're not getting all of it out of the bottom rocks/dirt and plants.

Get two bottles of prime, a little one with the dropper top and one the size of a Red Bull can. The big one will take the same cap as the little one. Prime contains chemicals that bind onto ammonia, nitrite and nitrate to make them much safer for your fish. The effect lasts from about 3 to 5 days, 2 drops per gallon per 2ppm.

(Yes, you can make 5ppm ammonia survivable using six drops of prime per gallon.)


----------

